

Is this the start of the second dotcom bubble?  - alienreborn
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/feb/20/is-this-the-start-of-the-second-dotcom-bubble#

======
gnosis
_"Is this the start of the second dotcom bubble?"_

Almost certainly. Nothing fuels a bubble like the smell of money.

